# Handbag setting off shop alarms



## daviehug (14 Dec 2006)

A friend of mine purchased a handbag in the States recently.  However, it is setting off the alarms in most shops going in or out and it is causing great embarrassment to her.    There is no visible security tag on the bag which would be likely to cause this.  Has anyone heard of this problem.  Is there any solution to it?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2006)

Maybe it contains an RFID tag or something? See  for example.


----------



## Satanta (14 Dec 2006)

daviehug said:


> Has anyone heard of this problem.  Is there any solution to it?


Never mind heard *of* it, I hear the results of it every time I go shopping with the GF. 

Always assumed it was to do with the metallic elements (buckle etc.) but never thought of seeking a solution and have no real idea what the cause is/could be.

Never even paid attention to see if it was a certain type of alarm system or manufacturer that it triggered.

From a few of the shop staff reactions I presume it's fairly common. Never had the bag checked following the alarm going off..... could be to do with my laughing each time, but they just say no problem and wander back to the tills.


----------



## daviehug (14 Dec 2006)

Thanks for that Clubman.


----------



## Chuggles (14 Dec 2006)

Hi Daviehug, 

I bought a purse last year in NY and i had the same problem.  Upon close inspection of my purse i found a small plastic strip stuck inside one of the credit card pockets, some kind of security strip.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2006)

This link from the search results that I posted earlier seems particularly apposite.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2006)

I checked my receipt after a visit to Marks & Spencer as I thought that the bill seemed high. I had been charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis, which I had not bought. They couldn't explain it but accepted the fact that I hadn't bought them and gave me a refund.

Some weeks later, the bill seemed high so I checked it there and then. Again, I was being charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis. Coincidentally there were guys in servicing the PoS equipment and they twigged it immediately. Apparently my was being read as a bar-code.

Brendan


----------



## PM1234 (14 Dec 2006)

It happened to me as well. I bought a cd and after went into a clothes shop. The alarm went off and the girl in the shop asked me if I had by any chance bought a cd. I said I had and she said it often happens due to a strip on the cd which sets it off. I'd imagine its a similar strip of some sort on the bag.


----------



## tallpaul (15 Dec 2006)

Brendan said:


> I checked my receipt after a visit to Marks & Spencer as I thought that the bill seemed high. I had been charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis, which I had not bought. They couldn't explain it but accepted the fact that I hadn't bought them and gave me a refund.
> 
> Some weeks later, the bill seemed high so I checked it there and then. Again, I was being charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis. Coincidentally there were guys in servicing the PoS equipment and they twigged it immediately. Apparently my was being read as a bar-code.
> 
> Brendan


 
A classic Brendan!!!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2006)

I wonder if you could get a custom shirt made that would *cancel out* till charges?


----------



## Pique318 (15 Dec 2006)

I think you should have had to pay for the Prawns as punishment for wearing a shirt like that !!!


----------



## runner (15 Dec 2006)

Brendan, has your shirt got very narrow stripes a la bar code design? 
R


----------



## whackin (15 Dec 2006)

I had a shoe that used to cause alarms to go off. It's a pain in the ass. Basically, when those alarms go off most peopl are surprised, and in an effort not to look guity you feel as though you should look surprised but when you know its going to happen that is quite difficult and one ends up feeling guilty at the very least.

I bought new shoes.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

runner said:


> Brendan, has your shirt got very narrow stripes a la bar code design?
> R


Did you look at the link that he posted?


----------



## PM1234 (16 Dec 2006)

A shirt that would set off alarms alright..........criminal!!!!!


----------



## Megan (16 Dec 2006)

That could be one way of losing your shirt - Brendan.


----------



## Z100 (16 Dec 2006)

Brendan said:


> I checked my receipt after a visit to Marks & Spencer as I thought that the bill seemed high. I had been charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis, which I had not bought. They couldn't explain it but accepted the fact that I hadn't bought them and gave me a refund.
> 
> Some weeks later, the bill seemed high so I checked it there and then. Again, I was being charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis. Coincidentally there were guys in servicing the PoS equipment and they twigged it immediately. Apparently my was being read as a bar-code.
> 
> Brendan


 
Quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read, sorry Brendan! Agree with previous poster, never mind being charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis, you should be charged for wearing a shirt like that: shocking.


----------



## Deirdra (16 Dec 2006)

Bushfire said:


> Quite possibly the funniest thing I have ever read, sorry Brendan! Agree with previous poster, never mind being charged for 10 Prawn Makhanis, you should be charged for wearing a shirt like that: shocking.



I agree, very funny, for Brendan anyway.


----------



## r2d2 (16 Dec 2006)

Never mind the "poor Brendan" stuff.....Spare a thought for the unfortunate prawns who were associated with that shirt !!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

I think they were just unwilling prawns in a larger game...


----------

